# DPF and Cat went missing...



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Woke up this morning to find that some crack/meth head had stolen the DPF along with a bunch of other stuff from the exhaust system of my Dodge. Did it right in my driveway in our subdivision!

Covered by insurance and being fixed...but still...really annoying.

Weird thing is that even though the DPF and O2 sensors and some other stuff was missing...there was no Check Engine Light when I ran it to the dealer to start the repair.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

How'd it run?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

When I bought my dodge in '12. I had it three weeks before some butt licker stole mine out of the driveway in Humble. The newer the truck the easier it is to steal.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

MIKE S. said:


> How'd it run?


From what I could tell from the 10 mile trip it ran just fine...seemed like it had a bit more power...loud as heck though.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Was hoping this thread was about a deliberate DPF delete and tuner, not some jackhole stealing your stuff. That sucks...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Was hoping this thread was about a deliberate DPF delete and tuner, not some jackhole stealing your stuff. That sucks...


That's why I deleted mine...so no one would steal it.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

It's funny because I had been considering a delete for the DPF and EGR, but hadn't really gotten around to it.

I guess I could've installed a straight pipe to fill the gap that was created when the DPF and Cat were stolen to connect the motor to the muffler. However, I wanted to have insurance replace the equipment under a Comp claim so that I have the original equipment on the truck. We don't have inspections in my county for diesels...but you never know when that might change...or I might move.

I guess this way I might go ahead with the deletes, but still have the original exhaust components if they're needed later.

I will say that I'll probably be welding some straps or something in place when I get it back to cut down on the possibility of theft happening again.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep delete now. The parts to be taken off are new. Easy to remove. Save for later if you trade and and want to return to stock. 

It's worth it.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Stolen !*

I had the same thing happen to my chevy ! Best thing that ever happened 

I knew the guy that took them off and he is happy every day ! Truck runs like it should now


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Just a little update...total cost for replacement under the claim...$8,544.61...insane!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That is nuts. Dealer robbery at its finest.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

What year is your truck? I'm waiting for some tuning options for the 13-14 trucks so I can get rid of mine.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea it is nuts...I'm sure I could fix it for about half that...but that how the dealer and insurance world works. It's a comp claim so it's not on me...at least not directly.

My truck is a 2007 with 140K mile. Dealer said with the mileage the items they stole were worth around $500 or so.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I wish someone would steal mine.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

im hearing the dodge dpfs are a lot more valuable than the other brands due to their platinum content.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had my converter stolen three times on my 2012. All three times during middle of the day. I just picked one of these up today. http://www.catclamp.com. I hope it puts an end to it. Wish insurance adjuster would let me just delete

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey just a head's up to anyone that runs into this problem in the future...

Picked the truck up yesterday. Ran fine on the way home...in fact it seemed to run like brand new with $8K worth of brand new DPF, Cat, and O2 Sensors.

Took the boys to school this morning. By the time I got home the HUD was telling me that the DPF was 80% full and needed a regen! Insane after only 20 miles...maybe.

Called the dealer...left two messages...hour goes by and no one returns my call. So I drove to the dealer. DPF goes to 90% full. Needless to say I'm glad there were no women and children in the room when I responded the them asking "how are you doing today?"

Long story short...they had to reflash the computer and then perform a manual regen to fix the problem.

Apparently, the computer had reset itself...like it's supposed to...when I ran the truck without any exhaust components to drive it to the dealer. Even though they see at least a couple of these types of repairs a week at the Dodge dealer...no one there was smart enough to think they might need to check/reset the computer so that it would play nice with my new DPF and Cat!

Moral of the story...don't let them just slap on new exhaust components and not check the electronics and computer systems.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

TXSlapNTickle said:


> Yea it is nuts...I'm sure I could fix it for about half that...but that how the dealer and insurance world works. It's a comp claim so it's not on me...at least not directly.
> 
> My truck is a 2007 with 140K mile. Dealer said with the mileage the items they stole were worth around $500 or so.


Your truck is not required under federal law to have that fuel economy stealing stuff hanging under it. You would have been better off putting a strait pipe from the cat to the muffler and disabling the EGR. A programmer and pipe would have cost about $600 to $800. And, your fuel economy would have gone up about 20-30%.

I know. I have an '07 with the 6.7L that I deleted the DPF and NOX filters, disabled the EGR and then bypassed the CCVF. I now get great fuel mileage compared to it was when I bought it. I bought it used.

You might still consider doing the deletes.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea I'm definitely going to delete the DPF and the EGR shortly. I just need the dealer to fix the issue that has popped up now.

They had the truck for a few hours on Friday to fix the DPF Full/Regen Required issue. I picked it up Saturday morning and ran around all day Saturday and Saturday night.

Jump in the truck Sunday...and...wait for it....SAME ***** PROBLEM! I have to say that I only had one problem in 140K mile with this truck and it was an easy fix and now they can't seem to get it right.

So back to the dealer tomorrow...if/when they get it fixed then I'll proceed with the deletes.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

It is specifically designated under federal law that it has to have all the emissions equipment under the Clean Air Act. The Texas law also states that the vehicle must have all emissions components installed and in working order. Also it must have a muffler.



Galveston Yankee said:


> Your truck is not required under federal law to have that fuel economy stealing stuff hanging under it. You would have been better off putting a strait pipe from the cat to the muffler and disabling the EGR. A programmer and pipe would have cost about $600 to $800. And, your fuel economy would have gone up about 20-30%.
> 
> I know. I have an '07 with the 6.7L that I deleted the DPF and NOX filters, disabled the EGR and then bypassed the CCVF. I now get great fuel mileage compared to it was when I bought it. I bought it used.
> 
> You might still consider doing the deletes.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

goodwood said:


> im hearing the dodge dpfs are a lot more valuable than the other brands due to their platinum content.


I had my Dodge dealer diesel mechanic tell me the same thing in that the "precious metals" in the Dodge particulate filter make it valuable as scrap to a thief. He said that they are having to replace many of the filters due to theft. He suggested taking my truck to a muffler shop and getting some tack welds around the flanges.
If I had the wherewithal I would just get rid of the particulate filter all together...


----------

